
Adam West, Who Played 1960s-Era Batman, Dies at 88 - snake117
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2017/06/10/us/ap-us-obituary-adam-west.html?_r=0
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering, this was submitted about 3 hours ago, shot to number
1 on the front page, got flagged to death, was vouched for, but never saw the
light of day again. It's here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14527753)

I'd love to see the story hit the front page again.

Oh, and it's also here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14528551)

 _Added in edit: Some people really, really think it doesn 't belong, and my
comments are being down-voted. Oh well._

